# Suche Treiber Dell Latitude C600/C500



## Ozzelot (9. April 2011)

Hallo,

ich hab von einem Bekannten das Dell Laptop Latitude C600/C500 geschenkt bekommen, allerdings läuft es nicht sonderlich gut, da wohl auch einige Viren etc. drauf sind, weil er wohl ohne Firewall und Virentool gesurfed ist. Nun wollte ich es mal formatieren und ein frisches WinXP drauf machen, nur leider hat er mir keine Treiber mitgegeben und im Netz weis ich auch nicht so recht wo ich für dieses doch recht alte Ding welche finden soll. Könnt ihr mir da vielleicht weiter helfen?

Hier nochmal die Daten die unterm Laptop stehen:
Dell 
Model No. PP01L
Latitude C600/C500
Ref Number: 99123
IC Class: B ICES-003
System Typ: C600

Hoffe das hilft vielleicht, danke schonmal! 

Gruß
Ozzelot


----------



## Mistadon (9. April 2011)

Hallo!

Du kannst alle Treiber auf der Dell-Seite runterladen, dafür kannst du entweder den Dell Download Manager (den würde ich dir nicht empfehlen) oder ganz normal deinen Internetbrowser verwenden.
Ich mache das ständig, weil ich regelmäßig mein Windows neu aufsetze. 
Ich kann dir leider nicht genau sagen, welche der dort zur Verfügung stehenden Treiber du runterladen solltest, aber da steht auch welche benötigt werden und ich glaube, die Seite ist recht übersichtlich. Ich weiß nicht, ob schon das richtige Laptop ausgewählt ist, am besten 

klickst du nochmal auf "Produkt ändern" (neben dem Bild von dem Notebook)
wählst Tag-Nummer eingeben aus
 und gibst die Service-Tag-Nummer ein, welche auf der Unterseite deines Notebooks stehen müsste.
 Meine ist 7 Zeichen lang, deine wird denke ich da keine Ausnahme bilden. Hier ist der Link:
Dell Treiber und Downloads

Hoffe ich konnte helfen.


----------



## mickythebeagle (9. April 2011)

Bedenke aber das es keine reinen XP-Treiber dafür gibt.
Das Letzte war Win-2000

Treiber und Downloads


----------



## Ozzelot (9. April 2011)

Ich dank euch! 

Gruß
Ozzelot


----------



## Hansa23 (16. April 2011)

Hallo Ozzelot wenn du definitiv das Dell Latitude C600 hast brauchst du keine Treiber für das Laptop suagen so ziemlich alle Treiber sind in Windows XP enthalten. Ich besitze ebenfalls oben genanntes Laptop und habe Windows XP auf diesem laufen ohne treiber ziehen zu müssen. die einzigen Treiber die du benötigst wären für nachträglich eingebaute Hardware die nicht zur Serienausstattung gehört.


----------



## wjeurtfhk (11. November 2011)

*AW: hier: Treiber Dell Latitude C600/C500*

***hier wirst du fündig, aber nur bis einschl w2k
Drivers & Downloads
***
wenn du xp fährst, versuche mit w2k. ich arbeite mit nt4, & es ist gut so


----------



## Saxmus (6. Januar 2012)

Hier ist der Grafiktreiber fürs DELL C600 oder halt C500,alle anderen Treiber hält XP eigentlich bereit.

ATI M3 MOBILITY DRIVER XP

http://home.arcor-online.de/databit/ATI_TREIBER_M3_MOBIL.EXE

Hab das Notebook bei Ebay ersteigert und mich tot gesucht nach dem verdammten Treiber,jetzt läuft das Ding ganz schmusig.


----------

